# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  10 khách sạn tốt nhất cho bạn đến singapore

## hantt.163

*Những khách sạn ở đảo quốc sư tử Singapore luôn cạnh tranh khốc liệt,  hoàn thiện dịch vụ, thiết kế sáng tạo và hiếu khách để giành lấy vị trí  tốt nhất trong mắt du khách. 
*
Được sắp xếp theo khu vực, sau đây là top 10 khách sạn hàng đầu ở Singapore mới mở cửa trong vài năm qua.


*Khách sạn Capella Singapore, đảo Sentosa*
 


 Được xây dựng trên khu đồi đầy cỏ xanh  trên hòn đảo Sentosa, trông qua bãi biển Palawan và biển phía Nam biển  Đông, khách sạn Capella hấp dẫn khách du lịch với không gian thơ mộng.

Khách sạn Capella được thiết kế tuyệt đẹp theo đánh giá của nhiều khách  du lịch. Bởi khách sạn mang phong cách rất hài hòa giữa yếu tố di sản  với yếu tố mới mẻ, đẹp đẽ của chủ nghĩa thực dân mới.    
 *Khách sạn W Singapore, Vịnh nhỏ Sentosa* 
 


 Khoảnh khắc bạn bước chân vào khách sạn W  và bước đi trên thảm đỏ được trải trên những bậc cầu thang, hoặc thời  điểm bạn vào siêu thuyền trên vịnh, bạn sẽ có cảm giác mình như một ngôi  sao màn bạc đang bước chân trên thảm đỏ.

Khách sạn W Singapore là nơi đem lại cho  bạn tất cả những cảm giác, với  đa dạng các màu sắc, kết cấu, hoa văn, âm nhạc, kiểu dáng thiết kế đặc  biệt. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ buột miệng mà thốt lên 2 tiếng Ồ, À.  
 *Khách sạn Mövenpick Heritage Sentosa* 
 


 Nằm ở trung tâm đảo Sentosa, Mövenpick  Heritage Sentosa là khách sạn dành cho những người không hút thuốc. Bạn  sẽ chỉ mất 10 phút đi bộ công viên giải trí Universal Studios Singapore  cũng như khu nghỉ mát Resorts World Casino.

Khách sạn cao cấp này có hồ bơi ngoài trời tạo cảm giác vô tận. Ẩm thực  trong khách sạn thì bạn khỏi phải lo, bởi các đầu bếp ở đây có thể phục  vụ các món ăn quốc tế cũng như truyền thống của Singapore.
 *Khách sạn Vịnh Fullerton, vùng vịnh*



 Bạn đừng nhầm giữa khách sạn Vịnh  Fullerton với khách sạn Fullerton nhé. Khách sạn Vịnh Fullerton sẽ làm  bạn liên tưởng đến không gian của những năm 1920. Toàn bộ các phòng hạng  thường và hạnh sang mang một nét đặc trưng là đều có ban công hoặc một  khoảng sân thượng để tắm nắng.

Từ đó mà bạn có thể ngắm được cảnh đẹp xung quanh, từ công viên Merlion và cầu tàu Clifford tới trụ sở hải quan.  
 *Khách sạn The Quincy* 



 Một số người thích có nhiều lựa chọn,  nhưng một số khác lại không cần nhiều để chọn ra cái mình yêu thích. Nếu  bạn thuộc loại thứ 2 hãy đến khách sạn The Quincy, bởi nơi đây sẽ phục  vụ bạn tất cả các nhu cầu cần thiết mà không phải bước chân ra thành  phố.  

The Quincy được gọi là khách sạn có phong cách thời thượng, cung cấp các  studio trọn gói, có hồ bơi lắp kính tạo cảm giác vô tận với đèn  LED đổi màu của khách sạn có tầm nhìn ra quang cảnh thành phố.
 *Khách sạn Parkroyal*



 Khách sạn Parkroyal được phủ bằng màu xanh của cây lá từ trong ra ngoài. Có người còn gọi Parkroyal là khách sạn trong vườn.

*Khách sạn Wanderlust, thiết kế đặc sắc* 


 Wanderlust nằm trong một tòa nhà có từ  những năm 1920 thuộc khu Tiểu Ấn, khách sạn được thiết kế rất đa dạng,  với đủ loại chủ đề thú vị trong mỗi căn phòng.  

Trong đó, nghệ thuật xếp giấy của Nhật Bản (origami), phong cách nghệ  thuật đại chúng (pop-art)… chỉ là một số chủ đề đặc trưng trong các  phòng nghỉ độc đáo tại đây. 
 *Khách sạn New Majestic*



 5 nhà thiết kế từ các lĩnh vực khác nhau  trên thế giới như nhà thiết kế thời trang, nhà thiết kế nội thất, nhà  thiết kế đồ họa và phim ảnh đã được mời đến Singapore để lên ý tưởng  thiết kế cho khách sạn New Majestic.  

Được mở cửa vào năm 2008, khách sạn có 30 phòng riêng biệt, trang hoàng độc đáo từ sexy cho đến tối giản.
 *Khách sạn Mặt trăng (Moon hotel)* 



 Trong khi những khách sạn khác thì rất  hoành tráng với những dịch vụ khác lạ, phong cách độc đáo,… nhưng khách  sạn Mặt trăng lại đáp ứng những nhu cầu thiết yếu nhất cho khách hàng. 

Một căn phòng sạch sẽ, hiện đại nhưng ấm cúng cùng chiếc giường tiện  nghi êm ái để bạn trở lại vào buổi tối, như là biểu tượng của sự nhẹ  nhàng, êm dịu mà Mặt trăng đem lại cho bạn.
 *Khách sạn Wangz* 
 


 Chỉ cách ga tàu điện ngầm Outram Park 5  phút đi bộ, cách vũ trường Zouk nổi tiếng và khu vực di sản văn hóa  khu phố Tàu một quãng đi bộ ngắn, khách sạn Wangz nằm đó, được thiết  kế theo kiểu boutique kết hợp phong cách trang trí cổ điển xen lẫn  hiện đại. 

Khách sạn có các phòng tắm sang trọng và được lắp đặt cửa sổ kính suốt từ trần đến sàn.

Bạn có thể thưởng thức các món đặc sản phương Tây tại nhà hàng  Nectar, nơi cũng phục vụ bữa sáng theo kiểu Singapore hàng ngày. Halo  Lounge phục vụ đồ ăn nhẹ và các món cocktail, đồng thời nhìn ra  toàn cảnh tới tận đường chân trời của thành phố Singapore.(dulichvn)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## lovetravel

toàn ks sang trọng

----------


## littlelove

Khách sạn Vịnh Fullerton đẹp thía

----------

